# exam weekend



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2010)

FYI, we routinely close the board down on exam weekend, board will become "read only" thurday around midnight or so.

this is to discourage someone from posting something they shouldnt (test queston, etc &amp; it has happened before). I understand 99% of you can follow the NCEES rules and not post anything but........

Good Luck on the Exam, try and enjoy your weekend and we will see you next week!

RG


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 15, 2010)

So no drunk tank postings this weekend? What'll we do???

Good luck on the exam everyone! Hopefully you feel relieved after the exam.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 15, 2010)

Good luck all! :thumbs: Just focus on the sip of that first beer post-exam to take the edge off!


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 15, 2010)

Good luck everyone!

Don't get too crazy Friday night!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2010)

Good luck to all you testees!


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

Good luck all, see you on Monday.


----------



## humner (Apr 15, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Good luck to all you testees!


Hey, who are you calling a testee? Oh, sorry, thought you meant something else. LOL


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 15, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> this is to discourage someone from posting something they shouldnt (test queston, etc &amp; it has happened before). I understand 99% of you can follow the NCEES rules and not post anything but........


It's the other 1% that will get pwned by the ENFORCER



humner said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck to all you testees!
> ...


nah, that's what he meant.


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 15, 2010)

You can do it! Just take one problem at a time and then you can pound two beers at a time later that afternoon!


----------



## NEED2009 (Apr 15, 2010)

Good Luck to All Test Taker.

You can do it.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 16, 2010)

GOOD LUCK TESTEES!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 19, 2010)

site will be open up shortly,

Supporting Members

Senior Members

Regular Members

N00bs


----------

